# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  PCEngines MMCX Terminator 50 ohm

## nkar

Τι γνώμη έχετε γιαυτο?

PCEngines MMCX Terminator 50 ohm

http://linitx.com/product/pcengines-...r-50-ohm/13002

"50 ohm "dummy load" terminator for mmcx connectors on wifi cards. 
Many Mini-PCI wireless card manufacturers recommend that unused mmcx 
connectors have a terminator placed on them so that the RF Power Amplifier 
is not damaged. Also highly recommended for when testing cards on the bench. "

----------


## gvaf

Και ένα connector με 1 μέτρο καλώδιο αν βάλεις νομίζω την ίδια δουλειά κάνει.

----------


## nkar

τι καλώδιο?
p.x pigtail με ή χωρις το n-type κάνει?
Έχει 50 ohm αντίσταση?

----------


## gvaf

Το καλώδιο έχει 50Ω μικτή αντίσταση στο μέτρο.
Τέλεια προσαρμογή δεν έχεις αλλα δεν έχεις και φόβο να κάψεις κάτι.

----------


## gas

Αυτο ειναι τερματικο dummy load στα 50ωμ.
Χρησιμοποιηται κυριως στις high power καρτες για προστασια των εξοδων που δεν χρησιμοποιουνται γιατι αν τυχει και εκπεμψουν χωρις φορτιο καιγονται ευκολα λογω στασιμων.
Αν βαλεις μονο καλωδιο δλδ γραμμη μεταφορας χωρις να τερματιζει και στα 50ωμ δεν κανεις τιποτα.
Αξιζει να το βαλεις και μπορεις να το παρεις απο Ελλαδα: http://www.nsys.gr/el/mmcx-50-ohms-terminator.html.

----------


## nkar

Μπορείς να δώσεις κανένα λινκ απο Ελλαδα γιατι δυσκολεύομαι να το βρω
Υπάρχει και για ufl?

----------


## nkar

Μήπως επειδή δε βάζουμε τέτοια πέφτει η ευαισθησία των καρτών?




> Αυτο ειναι τερματικο dummy load στα 50ωμ.
> Χρησιμοποιηται κυριως στις high power καρτες για προστασια των εξοδων που δεν χρησιμοποιουνται γιατι αν τυχει και εκπεμψουν χωρις φορτιο καιγονται ευκολα λογω στασιμων.
> Αν βαλεις μονο καλωδιο δλδ γραμμη μεταφορας χωρις να τερματιζει και στα 50ωμ δεν κανεις τιποτα.
> Αξιζει να το βαλεις και μπορεις να το παρεις απο Ελλαδα: http://www.nsys.gr/el/mmcx-50-ohms-terminator.html.

----------


## gas

Ισως να ειναι ενας λογος αν και πιθανοτερο ειναι να οφειλεται στον στατικο ή στις ηλεκτρικες εκκενωσεις.
Σπανια εχω δει πτωση ευαισθησιας σε καρτα λινκ με καντεθυντικη κεραια συχνα ομως σε καρτα με omni για access point hotspot κτλ.
Tερματικο με ufl δεν εχω δει καπου μπορεις ομως να φτιαξεις χρησιμοποιοντας ενα ufl pingtail βαζοντας μια αντισταση 50Ω/1W στο τελος κατα προτιμηση ανθρακος αν και οι high power ειναι συνηθως mmcx.

----------


## nkar

Έχεις καμμιά ιδέα που βρίσκουμε ελλάδα το τερματικό έτοιμο και την αντίσταση που είπες?

----------


## gas

> Αυτο ειναι τερματικο dummy load στα 50ωμ.
> Χρησιμοποιηται κυριως στις high power καρτες για προστασια των εξοδων που δεν χρησιμοποιουνται γιατι αν τυχει και εκπεμψουν χωρις φορτιο καιγονται ευκολα λογω στασιμων.
> Αν βαλεις μονο καλωδιο δλδ γραμμη μεταφορας χωρις να τερματιζει και στα 50ωμ δεν κανεις τιποτα.
> Αξιζει να το βαλεις και μπορεις να το παρεις απο Ελλαδα: http://www.nsys.gr/el/mmcx-50-ohms-terminator.html.


Eιχα κανει edit με το λινκ απο Ελλαδα, οσο για την αντισταση στα καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Και ένα connector με 1 μέτρο καλώδιο αν βάλεις νομίζω την ίδια δουλειά κάνει.


Όχι. Δεν ισχύει αυτό. Είναι χαρακτηριστική σύνθετη αντίσταση.

----------

